# So I just got a JX8P, lol



## dgburns (Jan 24, 2019)

A spontaneous purchase, one based more on emotion than anything else. Didn’t expect much as I have the most excellent PG8X and it’s stunningly accurate.

And as expected, passing patches to the plugin, I felt the plugin sounded better. As an aside, the PG8X is very accurate at playing back patches created on the JX8P.

And then I placed it in a music bed. Surprise surprise, the JX8P cut through the mix, and it was a dense mix. I added about 6 different parts, all added something. This was surprising and not expected. The bass parts were a pleasant surprise, as the JX held down the bass better, in context. On its own, the plugin sounds more upfront, the keyboard sounds softer and driftier. It takes eq better too somehow.

So go ahead and laugh at me for getting what alot of gsluts call a lame ass synth. I just got schooled. Lol. This old thing is staying plugged in.

who knew


----------



## Dietz (Jan 24, 2019)

Why on earth would someone call the JX-8P a lame synth ...? 

Congratulations on your new toy!


----------



## Living Fossil (Jan 24, 2019)

dgburns said:


> And as expected, passing patches to the plugin, I felt the plugin sounded better. As an aside, the PG8X is very accurate at playing back patches created on the JX8P.



Are you sure you compared both with the same volume?
If yes, maybe you were conditioned to hear the plugin.
Since the real JX8P smokes the plugin (which on its own doesn't come close to the real thing, imho) in a pipe...
(i also have a real jx8p and still use it occasionally)


----------



## EvilDragon (Jan 24, 2019)

I have MKS-70 (rack version of JX-8P) and the plugin is pretty darn close to it. I wouldn't say original hardware "smokes" it - except for the possibility of Vecoven mod, which wasn't done in the plugin.



Dietz said:


> Why on earth would someone call the JX-8P a lame synth ...?



It's a pretty good synth, but lack of PWM is painful very often


----------



## Living Fossil (Jan 24, 2019)

EvilDragon said:


> I have MKS-70 (rack version of JX-8P) and the plugin is pretty darn close to it.



Had the MKS-70 too, and while it's officially the rack version, i think the jx-8p sounds much better. 
However, concerning the pg8x i stand with my opinion...


----------



## Saxer (Jan 24, 2019)

Might be interesting...


----------



## EvilDragon (Jan 24, 2019)

Living Fossil said:


> Had the MKS-70 too, and while it's officially the rack version, i think the jx-8p sounds much better.



Heard both, they sounded the same to me. I went with what took less space. That said, MKS-70 can layer or split tones because it's basically double the JX-8P, so that's a boon IMHO.

I call this placebo effect because of tactile interaction with keyboard. 


EDIT: MKS-70 actually isn't a rack version of JX-8P, it's a rack version of JX-10, which is basically two JX-8Ps in one unit. Still, same thing applies


----------



## tmhuud (Jan 24, 2019)

Congrats! Your going to love it.


----------



## stixman (Jan 24, 2019)

My JX8P is a keeper


----------



## Living Fossil (Jan 24, 2019)

EvilDragon said:


> I call this placebo effect because of tactile interaction with keyboard.



There was no interaction with the keyboard, i used to play both over the master keyboard.
I remember there were lots of similar discussions at that time (about 20 years ago), specially in regard to Rack versions of Roland synths, since Roland used to permanently modify some components. I often asked myself if it's Placebo or not. There also could be some other reasons; e.g the console. But nevertheless, I totally like the JX-8P.


----------



## X-Bassist (Jan 24, 2019)

Saxer said:


> Might be interesting...




Never knew the Jupiter 4 was so cool! Thanks!


----------



## dgburns (Jan 24, 2019)

and the iPG800 ipad programmer is essential. and cheap.

I’d love a jx-10 or mks-70. I’m seeing how programming two complimentary patches, but with alterations results in a much bigger sound.

thanks for the thoughts guys


----------

